# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  محمية ضانا

## Kasmoo

تعد محمية ضانا أكبر محمية طبيعية في الأردن، حيث تغطي مساحتها ما يقارب 320 كم2 من المناظر الخلابة والتضاريس المتعرجة والتي تواجه حفرة الانهدام. تمتد المحمية على سفوح عدد من الجبال من منطقة القادسية التي تقع على ارتفاع يزيد عن 1500 متر عن سطح البحر وتمتد المحمية إلى سهول صحراء وادي عربة. تتخلل جبال المحمية، بعض الوديان التي تتميز بطبيعتها الخلابة، وتتنوع التركيبة الجيولوجية ما بين الصخور الرملية والحجر الجيري والجرانيت.

محمية ضانا، هي المحمية الوحيدة في الأردن التي تحتوي على الأقاليم الحيوية الجغرافية الأربعة الممثلة في الأردن: إقليم البحر الأبيض المتوسط، الإقليم الإيراني- الطوراني، إقليم الصحراء العربية والإقليم السوداني. لذلك فهي أكثر المناطق تنوعاً في الأردن من ناحية الأنظمة البيئية والأنماط النباتية مثل نمط العرعر، نمط البلوط دائم الخضرة، نمط نبت الكثبان الرملية، نمط النبت السوداني والعديد من الأنماط الأخرى. كما تتميز المحمية بأنها موئل ما تبقى من غابات السرو الطبيعية المعمرة.

تم تسجيل أكثر من 700 نوعاً من النباتات في المحمية، ثلاث منها جديدة للعلم، و 190 نوعاً من الطيور و 37 نوعاً من الثدييات و36 نوعاً من الزواحف. و قدر الباحثون أن أكثر من 25 نوعاً تم تسجيلها في المحمية، هي أنواع مهددة بالانقراض عالميا أو محليا بما فيها القط الرملي والذئب السوري والعويسق والضب، لذا فالمحمية تحتاج إلى برامج حماية حثيثة وإلا ستفقد البشرية الكثير من هذه الأنواع وإلى الأبد، ولكل هذه الأسباب تتميز محمية ضانا بأهمية عالمية.

تقع قرية ضانا في منطقة مطلة على وادي ضانا، وقد دلت الدراسات الأثرية أن الإنسان استوطن موقع القرية منذ 4000 سنة ق.م وذلك لخصوبة تربتها وتوفر المياه فيها. ووجد الباحثون بقايا أثرية مرتبطة بعدة عصور مثل العصر الـحجري القديم، قدامى المصريين، الأنباط والرومان. أما في العصور الحديثة، فقد استوطنت القرية عشيرة العطاعطة منذ العصر العثماني قبل 400 عام ويعود لهم الفضل في بناء القرية الحالية، وخلال السنوات الأخير من القرن الماضي هجر الكثير من السكان قرية ضانا، متوجهين نحو قرية القادسية وذلك في سعيهم للبحث عن فرص عمل جديدة ولقرب القرية الجديدة من الخدمات الأساسية، كالتعليم والخدمات الصحية. لذا قامت مجموعة من السيدات الرائدات في عمان تحت مسمى "أصدقاء ضانا" بجمع التبرعات وذلك من اجل ترميم 70 بيتا من البيوت القرية القديمة وذلك في مسعى لتشجيع العائلات للعودة والعيش فيها من جديد.

كيفية الوصول

باستخدام سيارتك الخاصة إلى قرية ضانا      

تستغرق الرحلة، من الدوار السابع في عمان إلى قرية ضانا حوالي الـ 3 ساعات (190 كم) تقريبا. أسلك الطريق الصحراوي، متوجها جنوبا بعد مطار الملكية علياء، بعد حوالي 165 كم تصل إلى منطقة الحسينية، حيث يوجد جسرا، قبل الجسر مباشرة انعطف(يمين) غربا حيث ستجد لافتة تدلك على الاتجاه نحو قرية ضانا مرورا بقرية القادسية.

باستخدام سيارتك الخاصة إلى بيت الضيافة في ضانا    

بعد 11 كم من جسر الحسينية توجد لافتة تشير إلى الانعطاف يسارا باتجاه قرية القادسية وقرية ضانا، مع نهاية قرية القادسية انعطف مرة أخرى يسارا متجها نحو قرية ضانا.

باستخدام سيارتك الخاصة إلى مخيم الرمانة     

بعد 22 كم من جسر الحسينية، يوجد مصنع إسمنت الرشادية، بعد المصنع ستصل إلى تقاطع على الطريق الملوكي، انعطف يمينا وتابع لافتات الشوارع لتصل إلى المخيم.

باستخدام سيارتك الخاصة إلى نزل فينان البيئي     

تستغرق الرحلة من عمان إلى فينان حوالي 3 ساعات تقريبا. أسلك طريق البحر الميت متوجها جنوبا نحو العقبة حتى تصل إلى خامس نقطة عسكرية على بعد حوالي 290 كم من عمان، انعطف يسارا حتى تصل إلى قرية قريقرا، اتبع الشارع لـ10 أو 15 دقيقة حتى تخرج من قرية قريقرا، بعد ذلك اتبع لافتات الشارع حتى تصل مركز استقبال الزوار في قرية الرشايدة. الزوار الذين يملكون سيارات دفع رباعي بإمكانهم قيادة سياراتهم نحو النزل ولكن الذين لا يملكون هذا النوع من السيارات بإمكانهم أن يستقلوا سيارات البدو نحو النزل.

الوصول إلى محمية ضانا مستخدما المواصلات العامة     

للوصول إلى محمية ضانا بواسطة المواصلات العامة، يمكن استخدام محطة حافلات الجنوب ومن هناك تستقل الحافلات المتوجهة إلى الطفيلة، ومنها توجه إلى القادسية وبعدها قرية ضانا مستخدما الباص. (لا يوجد وقت محدد لمغادرة هذه الباصات).

 قواعد و تعليمات

بتقليل أثرك البيئي على المحمية، فأنت تساهم في الحفاظ على الحياة البرية في المحمية وتوريثها للأجيال القادمة دون نقصان، لذا تذكر القواعد التالية:

التزم بالممر المحدد للمسير ولا تتجول في المحمية إلا إذا كنت في منطقة تسمح بذلك.
حافظ على كافة عناصر الطبيعة في مكانها: فلا صيد ولا جمع للنباتات أو الصخور أو الحطب.
لا تقترب من الأحياء البرية أو تحاول تغذيتها.
لا تؤذي الأشجار.
لا تحفر أو تكتب على الصخور.
كما تعلم فإن المياه شحيحة في الأردن لذا لا تسرف في الماء ولا تلوث مصادرها.
يمنع إشعال النار في المحميات بشكل عام، إلا في المناطق المحددة لذلك.
احترم الطبيعة فحافظ على مستوى متدني من الإزعاج.
حافظ على نظافة المحمية وحاول أن تأخذ نفاياتك معك.
التزم بطرق السيارات ولا تحاول القيادة خارج هذه الممرات وذلك لأثره السيئ على الطبيعة وخطورته عليك شخصيا.
أترك سيارتك في المواقف المحددة.
التدخين مسموح فقط في الأماكن المحددة لذلك.
لا نشجع على تناول المشروبات الكحولية داخل المحميات وذلك لتعارضه مع الثقافة المحلية، نشكرك على تفهمك.
منع اصطحاب و إدخال الحيوانات الأليفة إلى المحمية.

----------


## شوو

شكرا كتيــــــــــــــــــــر على هاد معلومات حلوه  
 :SnipeR (64):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

نشكرك على هذه الإرشادات القيمة و المفيده ..

ننتظر المزيد من إبداعك وتميزك ها هنا ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*مممممممممم 
معلومات قيمة .. يسلموووووو*

----------

